#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Επανέλεγχος εγκαταστάσεων

## mpempa_morena

Καλησπέρα,


γνωρίζει κάποιος αν έχει εκδοθεί κάποια συμπληρωματική οδηγία πάνω στις κατηγορίες και χρόνο επανελέγχου των Ε.Η.Ε? Υπάρχει διαφωνία με τον πελάτη, πρόκειται για σούπερ μάρκετ με χώρο στάθμευσης, αποθήκες και υποσταθμό, ο οποίος δεν παράγει, αλλά πουλάει εύφλεκτα υλικά. Κάθε πόσα χρόνια θα πρέπει να γίνεται ο επανέλεγχος 2 ή 7?

----------

